# el/lo



## DeBarcelona

Bé. Estic decidit a esclarir si el "lo" neutre és un castellanisme o no, però donat que el meu coneixement de filologia és reduït, necessito algun ajuda. Jo vull saber això perquè dir coses com "això és *el* que vols" sempre m'ha produït una mena de creuament de cables molt molest. Jo diria "això és* lo* que vols" però com que hom ho considera un castellanisme, porto anys intentant trobar maneres més o menys rares de dir-ho sense fer servir "el". Bé, ara tinc la sospita que "lo" no hauria de ser considerat un castellanisme. 

Teoria meva del procés, a partir dels coneixements que tinc.

ANTIGUITAT- L'article "lo" és tant masculí com neutre. Donat que té una O final, potser caldria pensar que és un neutre (com "això") fet servir com a masculí. Hom fa servir "ço que" i no pas "lo que". Hi ha una tendència a fer caure la O de "lo" en contacte amb vocals (pel, al, que'l, etc).

SEGLE XV- Tot va igual excepte que hom diu "lo que" a més de "ço que". Aquest canvi no pot ser degut al castellà car en aquell temps era una llengua desconeguda pels catalans. El canvi només es fa per tal de seguir l'estructura normal en el català: article+_que_ (Exemple: "agafa lo que vulguis" com "agafa la que vulguis") en comptes de pronom+_que_ ("agafa ço que vulguis").

SEGLE XIX- "ço que" és pràcticament inexistent. Hi ha una gran tendència a diferenciar el masculí del neutre amb "el" i "lo". La llengua de pràcticament tots els habitants de Catalunya és el català, tot i que segurament el coniexement del castellà és molt estès.

SEGLE XX- La norma considera que fer servir "lo" per al neutre si e fa servir "el" per al masculí, és un castellanisme. Per tant, cal fer-ne servir un o l'altre però no tots dos alhora. Es prefereix "el".

Bé, el problema que jo veig és: si hom ha fet servir "lo" per al neutre des de sempre, com carai ha de ser un castellanisme? En tot cas s'hauria d'haver dit que "el" és un castellanisme ja que això és ço que ha aparegut més tard i ara hauríem de fer servir "lo" per al neutre i per al masculí, cosa que seria catalana amb tota seguretat. Això és lo que fan els parlants d'occidental.

Ara bé. És un fet que el català sempre ha tingut una certa tendència natural a convertir "lo" en "el". Per tant, l'aparició de "el" no deu ser cap castellanisme. I el fet que diferenciem els gèneres, no ha de ser per força un castellanime tampoc, ja que, tal com es veu en l'explicació dels fets, "lo" neutre mai no s'ha deixat d'emprar pels parlants. Només ha succeït com a conseqüència de cenyir-se a la norma. Només això ha fet que la gent faci servir "el" com a neutre. Potser el castellà ha influït d'una manera subtil a fer que diferenciem els gèneres? Potser sí però no em sembla que tal cosa es pugui demostrar. Tampoc no es pot demostrar el contrari, d'acord, però tant per tant, més val agafar la manera més preferible que és la manera que tothom fa servir i que dóna més exactitud.

A més, cal tenir en compte que el concepte de gènere neutre el tenim ben assolit i és una categoria gramatical ben catalana. Altrament no tindríem el pronom feble "ho".

El mateix Fabra, al principi no va considerar el "lo" neutre un castellanisme, però va decidir prohibir-lo per evitar que la gent fer construccions inapropiades (castellanes) com ara "és més bo de lo que em pensava". El cas però, és que no va aconseguir res perquè ara la gent diu "és més bo del que em pensava" que és igual d'incorrecte, i es queda tan ample.

Bé, la pregunta és: tinc res mal entès? PErquè si no tinc res mal entès, donaré la teoria per bona, de moment.

Ps: crec que no admetre el "lo" neutre a la norma fa molt mal al català perquè el converteix en una llengua coixa i malsonant per a molts. He sentit molta gent queixant-se d'aquest fet, fins i tot se n'han queixat al Club de tv3.


----------



## louhevly

El filòleg Josep Ruaix diu el següent sobre aquest tema:

El català té només dues formes d'article determinat: el (masc.) i la (fem.), amb els respectius plurals i la variant apostrofada l'. És veritat que en català antic existia la forma lo (plural los), però aquesta era la forma del masculí, que modernament ha passat a el (pl. els). De fet, la llengua antiga emprava lo, però reduïa aquesta forma a l (és a dir, perdia la vocal, conservant únicament la consonant) davant un mot començat en vocal i també després de les preposicions a, de, per, amb les quals, tal com fem actualment, es contreia. Aquesta forma reduïda (l) és la que després donà, per reforç de la consonant sola, la forma moderna el, que és la que ha prevalgut en la llengua literària. Val a dir que els parlars occidentals encara fan servir molt l'arcaisme lo, dient per exemple, lo pare, los pares; també en el català oriental han restat expressions estereotipades com tot lo dia, qui-sap-lo temps, etc, però en tots aquests casos l'article lo és clarament masculí. Noteu que la forma lo (pl los) existeix també en català modern com a pronom feble masculí, alternant amb el. D'altra banda, existeixen els pronoms neutres això, allò, ho.

Per tant, fidel al sistema tradicional català, que ha tingut sempre dos articles (masculí i femení), i no pas tres com ara el castellà, la normativa vigent rebutja l'ús d'un lo neutre distint del masculí el, variant neutra que resulta calcada del castellà, encara que alguns autors i la llenga parlada en èpoques relativament recents l'hagin fet servir i continuïn fent-lo servir.  Pensem que llengües tan riques i cultes com el francès i l'italià tampoc no tenen article neutre, i no el troben pas a faltar, Convé, doncs, que evitem les construccions que se'ns acudeixi de fer copiant la forma lo del castellà.

So it seems that where you differ from his analysis is in saying that in antiquity, "L'article "lo" és tant masculí com neutre", whereas Ruaix says that the forma lo in the past was always masculine.

Maybe some others will contribute to this thread as well.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Bé, l'article "lo" sempre ha sigut masculí i neutre. Almenys Ramon Llull ja deia "lo ver", "lo fals", etc, referint-se a realitats abstractes. I a partir del segle XVI hom deia "lo que" neutre ("això és lo que vull". Llavors encara no hi havia influència castellana. Per tant, aquí en Ruaix s'equivoca o no s'explica bé.

Cert, abans tenia 2 articles però això no vol dir que ara n'hagi de tenir 2. En podem haver creat un. L'explicació meva és: primer teníem un article neutre i masculí (lo) i llavors vem crear l'exclusiu masculí (el). Potser el castellà hi va ajudar, pot ser, però llavors el castellanisme seria El" i no "lo". En tot cas, la norma hauria d'haver prohibit "el". 

_Pensem que llengües tan riques i cultes com el francès i l'italià tampoc no tenen article neutre_

D'acord, però elles fan servir "ce que" i "ciò che". Si nosaltres volgúessim parlar com s'ha fet sempre, i d'una manera anàloga al francès, occità i italià, hauríem de dir "lo" i "ço que" i no pas "el" i "el que".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

DeBarcelona said:


> _Pensem que llengües tan riques i cultes com el francès i l'italià tampoc no tenen article neutre_


 
Què vols dir amb "tan riques i cultes"??? Que no ho són totes les llengües, de riques i cultes???


----------



## DeBarcelona

Em penso que són paraules d'en Ruaix això. No pas d'en Louhevly.


----------



## ernest_

Demanes l'opinió d'un filòleg i quan te la donen no t'agrada i dius que està equivocat. Doncs per què la demanaves?


----------



## louhevly

DeBarcelona said:


> Em penso que són paraules d'en Ruaix això. No pas d'en Louhevly.



I tant. 

Has vist això?
http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cach...tre+lo"+llull&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=opera

(L'enllaç original ja no funciona)


----------



## DeBarcelona

Sí. Ho havia llegit. Justament a partir d'aquí vaig començar a sospitar que "lo" podia no ser un castellanisme.

ernest: la idea era discutir amb un filòleg. O sigui: si jo li dic que no té raó, que ell em pugui demostrar que sí que en té o que jo li pugui desmostrar que no. Però això era un text que no va ser fet expressament per a aquesta discussió. La veritat: el text que m'han posat ja l'havia llegit abans i no em va aclarir les coses. No tinc ganes de discutir. Si vull discutir és per treure l'entrellat de tot l'assumpte.


----------



## Eixerit

*A veure què us sembla això. Trobo que és un tema molt important per al nostre idioma. Hom n'ha parlat moltes vegades. L'altre dia fins i tot va sortir un article a l'Avui i poc després un article de rèplica. Cal llegir-lo amb atenció perquè és complex i cada petit punt és important.*

Tots coneixem els problemes que causa el fet de no disposar d'aquest article. Si realment fos un castellanisme, hi hauria una raó per a aguantar-nos i passar sense, però la qüestió és que no és cap castelanisme, i això fa que la seva prohibició no tingui cap raó de ser. Més aviat hi ha bones raons per a fer-lo normatiu, ja que això faria que, per fi, poguéssim dir les coses d'una manera normal i genuïna en comptes d'haver de fer aqueixos complets INVENTS (i si és un invent, *no* és català) com ara "això és *el* que vull", "digues *allò* que creguis", "*allò* bo del cas", etc.

Hom sovint argumenta que les llengües més properes al català no tenen el gènere neutre. Bé, qui ho diu no coneix aquests idiomes, altrament sabria que això és fals. Agafem el cas el francès i comparem-lo amb el català (el català normatiu, entenguem-nos):

"*ce* que tu veux" és "*el* que vols" (neutre)
"*celui* que tu veux" també és "*el* que vols" (masculí)
Em penso que queda molt clar que el francès no té el problema que té el català. L'occità i l'italià funcionen d'una manera semblant al francès.

Per què hom ha considerat que el "lo" neutre no és català: els lingüistes de la Renaixença van mirar els texts antics i van veure que només hi havia un article, ço és, "lo". Llavors, com que el català que parlava la gent del seu temps tenia dos articles, ço és, "el" per al masculí i "lo" per al neutre, van creure que aquest fet era un castellanisme. Llavors, com que creien que el "lo" dels texts antics era masculí i com que en el seu temps l'article masculí era "el", doncs van creure que la manera d'eliminar el suposat castellanisme era eliminar l'article neutre, ço és, "lo" i fer servir "el" en comptes d'aquest. Però no es van adonar que, fent això, no tenien un sistema equivalent al del català antic, perquè el "lo" del català antic no era un article masculí sinó un article neutre. D'acord que es feia servir amb substantius masculins però això és així perquè no hi havia un article masculí i no hi havia altre remei que fer servir el neutre.

Que "lo" era neutre es veu clarament quan un comprova que absolutament en tots els casos de "lo que" de totes les èpoques i de tots els dialectes, el "lo" és neutre. M'he dedicat a comprovar centenars d'exemples i no he trobat ni un sol cas en què el "lo" de "lo que" fos masculí. Ni un, absolutament no cap! Així doncs, comparant amb el català normatiu, podem comprovar que el català antic no té el problema de la confusió dels gèneres:

"*lo* que vols" és "*el* que vols" (neutre)
"*aquell* que vols" també és "*el* que vols" (masculí)
Quan en català normatiu diem "el que vols", només pel context es pot saber quin dels dos casos volem dir. I aquest és un problema que els catalans antics no tenien. Faig notar que aquests catalans sí que deien "la que" i "les que" per al femení, i "los que" per al masculí plural. Com que en el masculí no podien fer servir aquesta mena d'estructura i havien de fer servir el demostratiu "aquell", doncs no és gens estrany que s'inventessin l'article "el" masculí diferenciat del "lo" neutre, aprofitant que sempre havia existit com a una variant fonètica del "lo".

Les nostres autoritats lingüístiques s'entesten a afirmar que l'article neutre no és una cosa catalana i que no podem dir coses com "lo bo", "lo explicat per ell", "lo català", etc, i que hem de dir-ho "allò bo", "el que ell ha explicat", "allò que és català". Tot això, senyors, és ridícul. En Ramon Llull deia coses com "lo ver" volent dir "lo que és veritat". Si en Llull feia castellanismes, ja podem plegar. I en els texts antics no és rar trobar un "lo" seguit de participi, com "lo explicat per ell". I per què? Ja ho he dit: "lo" sempre ha sigut neutre , i un català antic sempre ho entenia com a neutre i no havia de dependre del context per a esbrinar el gènere. Com ho feia un català antic per a dir "el bo"? Doncs simplement deia "l'home bo" o lo que fos que fos bo, o deia "aquell que és bo". Només deia "lo bo" en casos rars en què, pel context, quedava molt clar que era masculí. En tot cas, sempre tenia la possibilitat de diferenciar els gèneres, cosa que no pot fer un parlant de català normatiu.

I una evolució natural del català com és crear l'article masculí "el", que és una cosa que no necessita cap influència castellana i per això ha sorgit a la Catalunya Nord i probablement també a l'Alguer, els nostres lingüistes no l'han entesa i s'han carregat aquest sistema tan ben fet que teníem.

Seria hora d'arreglar aquesta qüestió d'una vegada perquè és, em sembla a mi, ridícula. Ja n'hi ha prou de fer el préssec amb aquesta qüestió: acceptem que portem molts anys fent servir un invent que no serveix per a res i que complica innecessàriament la nostra manera de parlar, fent que haguem de fer servir formes inexistents en el català de sempre i en les nostres llengües germanes. Qualsevol escriptor o traductor sap de què parlo. Us convido a prendre les vostres conclusions i a ignorar directament la norma. No n'hi ha prou amb simplement estar d'acord amb lo que dic, ja que així no canvia res. Hem de fer servir el "lo" neutre sempre i també escriure'l.

Hi ha alguns casos, però, en què el "lo" sí que és un castellanisme, ço és, quan és un article intensiu (posaria un enllaç amb aquests casos però els moderadors no m'ho permeten).


----------



## aprenent

Eixerit said:


> *A veure què us sembla això. Trobo que és un tema molt important per al nostre idioma. Hom n'ha parlat moltes vegades. L'altre dia fins i tot va sortir un article a l'Avui i poc després un article de rèplica. Cal llegir-lo amb atenció perquè és complex i cada petit punt és important.*
> 
> 
> Hom sovint argumenta que les llengües més properes al català no tenen el gènere neutre. Bé, qui ho diu no coneix aquests idiomes, altrament sabria que això és fals. Agafem el cas el francès i comparem-lo amb el català (el català normatiu, entenguem-nos):
> 
> "*ce* que tu veux" és "*el* que vols" (neutre)
> "*celui* que tu veux" també és "*el* que vols" (masculí)
> Em penso que queda molt clar que el francès no té el problema que té el català. L'occità i l'italià funcionen d'una manera semblant al francès.
> 
> .



Totalment d'acord, i a més podríem afegir exemples en castallà (no sé per què hi ha gent que té pànic de parlar del castellà. Que no le podem considerar com una altra llengua estrangera?)
L'exemple que s'ha posat és perfecte i molt aclaridor:

 *ce* que tu veux = *lo* que tú quieres = *lo* que tu vols (català, neutre) = *el *que tu vols (català "normatiu" inventat, )

* celui* que tu veux = *el* que tú quieres = *el* que tu vols (català, masculí)

Potser, si tenim en compte com ho deim a Mallorca (on, exceptuant la zona de Pollença, empram l'article "salat"), donarem una mica més de llum a la possibilitat de considerar com a correcta la forma *lo*:

 *ce* que tu veux = *lo* que tu vols (ben igual que en català "estàndard")
* celui* que tu veux = *es* que tu vols

El fet de que a Mallorca diferenciam *lo*/*es*, no creis que dóna lloc a pensar que *lo* no és definitivament cap castellanisme?

Més exemples:
* *siempre dice lo mismo (castellà) = sempre diu lo mateix (català estàndard) = sempre diu lo mateix (català, varietat insular)
 el mismo de siempre = el mateix de sempre (català estàndard) = es mateix de sempre (català, varietat insular. En aquest cas mai diriem lo mateix de sempre)

Bé, esperem més opinions.


----------

